# Unterschied zwischen Integer und int



## Reality (6. Jun 2004)

Hi,
ich habe schon überall gesucht. In meinem Buch, Java-API und das OpenBook Java ist auch eine Insel, ist nur eine mäsige Erklärung vorhanden.

Ich weiss folgendes:

- Integer ist eine Klasse und enthält das Typ int
- Integer hat viele Methoden

Nun eine Frage:
Wieso geht dieser Code nur mit new Integer() ?


```
ArrayList al= new ArrayList();
  
  al.add(new Integer(1));
  al.add(new Integer(2));
  al.add(new Integer(3));
  al.add(new Integer(4));
```

Es heisst ja

```
al.add(Object);
```

Mache ich etwas mit new int() kein neues Objekt?!

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## L-ectron-X (6. Jun 2004)

*int* ist ein ein primitiver Datentyp, kein Objekt. Die Klasse *Integer* ist eine WrapperKlasse (to wrap = einwickeln, einpacken) für diesen Datentyp.
Die Methode *add()* von *ArrayList* erwartet beliebige Objekte. Um ein Objekt/Instanz einer Klasse zu erzeugen wird der *new*-Operator benutzt. Deshalb funktioniert der Code nur, wenn Du mit *new* dem Integer-Konstruktor den Wert vom Typ int übergibst (einpackst) und somit ein Integer-Objekt erzeugst, welches in der ArrayList gespeichert werden kann.


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (6. Jun 2004)

Mit der add-Methode kannst Du einer ArrayList ein Objekt (wie z. B. ein Integer-Objekt) hinzufügen.

int ist hingegen ein primitiver Datentyp und kein Objekt.


----------



## Reality (6. Jun 2004)

Hi,
danke für die Antworten!
int ist ja ein Bestandteil von Integer. Wie kann ich mir vorstellen, wie es gets involved?

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------



## P3AC3MAK3R (6. Jun 2004)

> Wie kann ich mir vorstellen, wie es gets involved?


Wie meinen?  :autsch:

Vielleicht hilft folgender Link weiter:

http://www.galileocomputing.de/open...0001.htm#Rxxjavainsel_080001256WrapperKlassen


----------



## bygones (6. Jun 2004)

Reality hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Hi,
> danke für die Antworten!
> int ist ja ein Bestandteil von Integer. Wie kann ich mir vorstellen, wie es gets involved?


War wohl schon a weng spaet 

Integer ist nichts anderes als eine Klasse die ein int als Variable hat - mehr isses net....


----------



## Reality (6. Jun 2004)

Ok, dankööö!

Liebe Grüße
Reality


----------

